

Assange, Swartz, Manning, Snowden... you get it, right? - mulquem
http://mulqueeny.wordpress.com/2013/09/07/assange-swartz-manning-snowden-you-get-it-right/

======
doubt_me
I am interested in knowing if this is mainly a American epidemic?

If its worldwide then we would be in serious trouble.

